# Crab bait, suggestions?



## CommodoreB (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone have any good suggestions for baiting my crab trap?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Anything leftover from fishing. If you don't have that, then go to a supermarket and ask for expired chicken. They sell it cheap and it holds together well.


----------



## CommodoreB (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Crab Buffet*

Try to mix a big fish head with some softer parts. You get the immediate attraction from the soft stuff and some sustained time from the head.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I always use raw chicken legs. They work awesome and last longer in the traps than fish. Plus, they are pretty cheap if you buy from grocer outlet ($6.00 for 24)


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I always use remnants of cleaned fish and hardheads with a few gashes in em.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Why not consider some congressmen or maybe a senator or 2. If that fails, supreme court justices may work in a pinch.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> Why not consider some congressmen or maybe a senator or 2. If that fails, supreme court justices may work in a pinch.


My preferred bait for shark fishing! Although they are hard to come by. :whistling:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Shark Bait*



Austin said:


> My preferred bait for shark fishing! Although they are hard to come by. :whistling:


Even sharks have scruples on what they will eat. :thumbsup: C2


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

also seen people using in a pinch a couple of catfood cans with holes punched in them


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Stinky chicken works great.....

Leave it out in the sun for a day first....


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

For crab...the grosser and stinkier...the better.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

You know I don't know if was coincidence or not but last year I baited traps w/some Blue fish I'd caught and my traps loaded up, way beyond my normal catch rate/trap.


----------

